# Steamsignature



## Species0001 (19. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute, auf Get your Steam signature ! | SteamSignature.com kann man sich eine Art Gamercard für seinen Steamaccount erstellen lassen.
Die kann man dann auch z.B. als dynamische Signatur in Foren benutzen.
Aussehen tut das Ganze dann so:

http://steamsignature.com/classic-76561197960832247.png



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer Steamprofil darf dazu allerdings nicht privat sein, da sonst die Daten nicht ausgelesen werden können.
Hier im Forum funktioniert das Einbinden der Signatur aber leider (noch) nicht. 
Also dann zeigt mal eure Steamsignatures!


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Januar 2012)

http://steamsignature.com/classic-76561198042690275.png



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für den Link! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Januar 2012)

welchen der 3 links muss ich einbinden damit die signatur angezeigt wird?


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> welchen der 3 links muss ich einbinden damit die signatur angezeigt wird?


 Keinen! 
Einfach die URL der *.png kopieren und als Anhang einfügen. Dann ist das Bild aber nicht "live".


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Januar 2012)

http://steamsignature.com/classic-76561198041347785.png


irgendwie bin ich zuu doof...


----------



## Legacyy (19. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Danke, klappt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mkay87 (19. Januar 2012)

Hier mal meines


----------



## speddy411 (19. Januar 2012)

http://steamsignature.comhttp://steamsignature.com/classic-76561197979553565.png



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Januar 2012)

Coole Sache. 

http://steamsignature.com/classic-76561198024288791.png



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -angeldust- (20. Januar 2012)

Sehr gut!
Vielen Dank, Mensch bist ja schon wieder online (24/7) 

http://steamsignature.com/classic-76561198016612570.png


----------



## Sebastian1980 (21. Januar 2012)

http://badges.steamprofile.com/profile/default/steam/76561197973139280.png



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (22. Januar 2012)

Hier mal meine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sega1 (22. Januar 2012)

Hier mal Meine:


----------

